

PowerPoint should be banned. This PowerPoint presentation explains why - remarkEon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/05/26/powerpoint-should-be-banned-this-powerpoint-presentation-explains-why/?hpid=z2

======
laveur
I am so glad someone has made a very compelling article to explain why
PowerPoint is a terrible tool. Viewing slides are not engaging at all. Though
having a couple to for an outline of what is to be discussed or for sharing
graphs is okay. But thats all. Meetings should be about discussion and
planning not mindless sharing of slides that are probably meaningless anyways.

